# The BH test course?



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I am looking for a description of the BH test - i.e. exercises, length of the course, sequence of exercises, etc.

Anybody have a good reference for a source of this information.

I have just joined a ScH club and am starting this training.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here ya go...
Schutzhund Obedience and Pattern for BH


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Perfect - great thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you trial with UScA you will also have to do a written test with the BH. WDA doesn't require it.
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/documents/USA_BH_2.pdf


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can scan the paper I have showing the pattern and email it to you if you want.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> I can scan the paper I have showing the pattern and email it to you if you want.


 
Thanks, got it.


----------

